# 3 pt. Trailer/ Lift attachment



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a home made hitch a friend made for me. After I saw how well the one he made for himself worked I asked if he would make me one. This hitch also is can be a cherry picker lift, kind like the engine plucker lift jack. The top reciever is where the lift goes and it also can accept a goose neck hitch as well. I addition to the above; I connect a hitch haul basket to carry my tools and stuff when I go to cut wood I wish I could weld and fabricate like my buddy can! I use this hitch regularly to move my trailers and it sure does make life easier when parking them in tight quarters. These hitches have been around and used by DIY'ers for many years if not decades and are of a very simple design. Easy to make for the do it yourselfers who can weld. I was so pleased with the work he did, I just had to hurry up and post some picks! As a safety note; be sure to rig up some type of safety chain or cable as I have shown to prevent the entire 3 pt. hitch from rearing up if the tongue weight of the trailer should shift.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is another view.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

View from the back.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The safety chain. I have since fabricated and cable in a similar fashion.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is timely as I'm in the process of having one built for my tractor. What's the purpose of the angled piece?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The angled piece is a reciever for a piece of square tube stock that can be used as a hoist or "cherry picker" . It also can be used as a reciever for another attachment that is a gooseneck hitch ball mount.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Argee, have you got your hitch built yet?


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Chief thats a swell hitch, I have been eyeballing a lift pole but this is much better as I have a trailer or will have when I get it changed from junk to usable! thanks Harry


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

More than welcome Harry. If you have all of the cutting, grinding, welding and painting equipment; the cost of materials is not to bad. About $35 - $45 if you buy steel in bulk. About 20% - 25% more otherwise. Planning on welding one up?


----------



## trapperjoe (Apr 23, 2009)

*3 pt. hitch*

Nice, but.... I`m talking about the parts that DO the lifting. Fits a lawn/garden tractor that did not come with the 3 pt. You have a nice impliment attachment though.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Jan 6, 2008)

*3pt*

Just wanted to say nice looking hitch and like you said they have been around a while, and are handy, I like the idea of the additional mount for a cherry picker as you have said but from the pics the angle is pretty steep, Or it rises so quick it appears the tubing coming out of it may have to have to be made in 2 pieces to drop the lift angle a little with a brace so it isnt 10 feet high when your 5 foot from the back of the tractor .Other than that nice idea and hope it works well for you let us know or send a pic lifting something ,


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have found that I use the "cherry picker" bar slot for mounting counter weights to help keep the hitch from rising up in the event of negative or too little trailer tongue weight.


----------

